# Trouble flashing rom GS3 someone help please VZW model



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

*hey guys I just got a gs3 because they swapped out my gnex for the gs3. I am not having any problems get rooted or unlocking the bootloader. I am using these instructions to do that http://phonerebel.com/how-to-root-any-samsung-galaxy-s3-4-1-2-4-1-1-verizonattsprintt-mobilei9300-version/*

*Every time after I unlock and root I see the custom at the bottom of samsung and the lock unlocked. i install twrp with know problem and make a backup with no problem. But then every time I flash a rom in twrp it will not boot, it says unauthorized software please take to your local verizon store. and it will not even let me boot into recovery at this point so i have to flash the stock image through odin and try to start over*

*I would like to think that I am pretty experienced with roms and such as I was a frequent flasher on my gnex. But this is really starting to bug me*

*Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong or help me out.... thanks again*


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

figured it out my self..... mod feel free to close


----------

